# połączenie dwóch komputerów

## Palio

Nie potrafię skonfigurować połączenia dwóch komputerów, tzn. komputery się nie widzą.

Połączenie przez skrętkę i karty sieciowe. Kabel skrosowany.

Komputer 1 (Win XP):

IP: 192.168.0.1

Brama: 255.255.255.0

DNS: 192.168.0.2

Komputer 2 (Gentoo)

IP: 192.168.0.2

Brama: 255.255.255.0

DNS: 192.168.0.1

Parametry ustawione przez "network-admin"

Kombinuję, googluję i nic... Komputery się nie widzą...

----------

## Bialy

Wpisz w obu systemach tylko IP i maske.

Potem spróbuj ping'a.

----------

## Palio

Tak też kombinowałem, nie widzą się...

```
connect: Network is unreachable
```

a w XP 

```
Upłynął limit czasu żądania
```

----------

## pigi

Sprobuj podac wyzsze koncowki w adresach np 192.168.0.2 i 192.168.0.3. DNSy odpusc. Wpisz maski.

----------

## sir KAT

A routing?

```
ip route add 192.168.0.0/16 dev eth0
```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Palio wrote:*   

> Brama: 255.255.255.0
> 
> (...)
> 
> Brama: 255.255.255.0

 To bardziej wygląda na maskę niż bramę...

----------

## cinek810

Czy DNS i bramy w ogole są potrzebne?

no i oczywiście 255.255.255.0 jest z bardzo małym prawdopodobieństwiem bramą...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Czy DNS i bramy w ogole są potrzebne?

 W tym przypadku nie są.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wystarczy, ze komputery będą w tej samej podsieci, reszta nie ma znaczenia. Jeżeli mimo to nie działa, może problemem jest jakaś sieciówka, nie używasz czasem kart pseudo-sieciowych realteca ?

----------

## Palio

Oczywiście 255.255.255.0 to Maska. Brama nie jest wpisana. 

Potrzebuję się dostać z komputera do zasobów www na laptopie udostępnianych przez Apache'a. Nic jednak nie działa, ani www, ani ftp, ani Samba. Pingowanie też bez rezultatu.

Karta sieciowa w Komputarze z Gentoo działa. Komputer na stałe jest podłączony do internetu przez sieć osiedlową. W laptopie jest zintegrowana Intela, też działa...

----------

## cinek810

a mozesz za ping-owac ten komputer po ip?

Problem w dostępie do protokołu może jeszcze być w zablokowanym porcie przez firewall...

najprościej będzie jeśli zaintalujesz sobie jakiś graficzny program to konfigurujący...

gdzieś czytałem o narzędziu takim- firestarter chyba się nazywało

Jeśli chcesz oczywiście nie jest to trudne zrobić to na sposób klasyczny.... "man iptables"

----------

## sir KAT

A może najpierw sprawdź tę skrętkę, czy jest dobrze skrosowana.

----------

## SlashBeast

Intele od e100 chyba i Broadcomy te co są dzisiaj montowane w sprzęcie wcale nie potrzebują skrosowanego kabla, normalnie na prostym odpalisz sieć. Ostatnio sprawdziłem to również na zintegrowanej sieci nvidia w nForce4 Ultra (forcedeth).

----------

## lazy_bum

A może Home router HOW-TO?

Mam dziwne wrażenie, że pomoc w tym wątku jest strasznie chaotyczna. d-:

----------

## mateo

Witam

A to ma być połączenie p2p? Jeśli tak to musisz ustawić tylko IP bo reszta jest nie potrzebna.

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

Jedna możliwość do bezpośrednie połączenie kablowe a druga to ustawienie jednego kompa jako router.

Tak najszybciej to ustaw winde jako komputer udostępniający łącze (jest do tego kreator więc metoda absolutnie klikalna) i wszystko będzie działać (z dhcp itd).

Kiedyś się tak po przyjeździe do siostry wpinałem - 3 minuty roboty.

----------

## Palio

Do zmiany adresu IP używam "network-admin". Po wpisaniu IP wyskakuje info "Zmiana konfiguracji interfejsu", zamykam network-admin. Uruchamiam ponownie to narzędzie i zamiast wpisanego ostatnio statycznego adresu IP mam dhcp. 

Pingowanie wykonuję natychmiast po wpisaniu żądenego ip, jak też po "ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up"  *Quote:*   

> connect: Network is unreachable

 

Obydwie karty sieciowe mają identyczny adres MAC, ale to chyba nie jest przyczyną tego, że kompy się "nie widzą"

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Palio, w przypadku Ethernetu to adres MAC odgrywa główną rolę, a IP jest tak naprawdę niewiele znaczącym dodatkiem. Zróżnicuj MACi i zobacz czy nie pomoże.

----------

## timor

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Palio, w przypadku Ethernetu to adres MAC odgrywa główną rolę, a IP jest tak naprawdę niewiele znaczącym dodatkiem. Zróżnicuj MACi i zobacz czy nie pomoże.

 No właśnie... Skąd pakiety mają wiedzieć gdzie iść skoro oba komputery mają takie same mac'i ?

----------

## Palio

Mac zmieniony i dalej to samo...

Pisaliście abym sprawdził czy sieciówki są sprawne i kabel dobrze skrosowany. Do tej pory sądziłem, że wszystko jest w_porządku, teraz wiem to na pewno, że jest OK.

Na dysku miałem trochę wolnego miejsca i nieprzydzieloną partycję do tego. "sFATowałem" to i zainstalowałem tam windowsa. Uruchamiam opcje połączenia, wpisuje IP 192.168.0.2, maskę 255.255.255.0 oraz grupę tę samą co jest w laptopie. Pinguję i... nic, hmmm. 

Znalazłem jeszcze jakiegoś kreatora do zautomatyzowania tego procesu tworzącego na koniec dyskietkę konfiguracyjną. Konfigurator na kompie - OK, przeniosłem dyskietkę do laptopa i... sieć działa.

Opisuję to aby przedstawić fakt, że od strony sprzętu jest wszystko sprawne. 

Wracamy do punktu wejściowego... Co wpisać i jak wpisać aby laptop był widoczny...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## karaluch

Tak czytam ten temat i zastanawiam sie co jeszcze wymyslicie....

To naprostrza sprawa jaka moze byc, komputery musza miec zgodne adresy (np 1921.68.0.1 i 192.168.0.2) przy takiej samej masce (np. 255.255.255.0) i rozne mac adresy. Nie potrzeba bram, dns-ow, proxy i iptables i bog wie czego.

Piesze za na kompie z gentoo masz 2 karty sieciowe, to sprawdz czy przypadkiem ta karta, ktora laczy sie z netem nie jest tak samo adresowana jak ta, ktora chcesz poloczyc p2p. Dla ulatwienia wypisz nam swojego ifconfiga.

----------

## Palio

Nigdzie nie napisałem, że na kompie z gentoo mam 2 karty sieciowe... Jedną mam w kompie stacjonarnym drugą w laptopie. Podczas łączenia komputerów po prostu wyciągam kabel z sieciówki przypinający mnie do routerów providera i wpinam skrętkę z drugim końcem w laptopie.

 *Palio wrote:*   

> Obydwie karty sieciowe mają identyczny adres MAC

 Pisząc obydwie miałem na myśli jedną tu i drugą tam. Zmianiłem MAC'a w laptopie na ten sam co w komputerze stacjonarmym, ponieważ potrzebowałem coś pilnie ściągnąć na dysk. Teraz tak jak już wspominałem, adresy są różne.Last edited by Palio on Mon Mar 03, 2008 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timor

Czyli kabel pewnie jest nie krosowany, to się nawet nie ma co dziwić, że nie idzie....  :Wink: 

----------

## Palio

Owszem, jest! 3 posty wyżej (mój przedostatni) napisałem, że udało mi się uruchomić sieć za pomocą jakiegoś konfiguratora windowsowego, specjalnie do tego celu musiałem system Microsoftu zainstalować. Takie rozwiązanie mnie jednak nie interesuję, chcę uruchomić sieć w normalnych gentoowych warunkach.

----------

## timor

Czyli jeśli dobrze rozumiem to chcesz zamiast bramy na windzie postawić bramę na Gentoo...? Chwalebne.... ale jeśli to ma być na dwa komputery to sorry stary ale to głupota   :Wink: 

Ustawienie bramy na Gentoo to kupa czasu, a jeśli ta sieć ma służyć udostępnianiu od czasu do czasu plików to lepiej wykorzystać jako bramę windę - 3 minuty konfiguracji i spokój.

Mam nadzieję, że kierujesz się jednak wyższymi celami jak choćby samo-edukacja - więc, bierzesz takie oto HOWTO: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml i lecisz...

----------

## SlashBeast

Musisz coś żle robić, bo to przeca bardzo trywialne połączyć komputery kablem.

----------

## Palio

timor, ja chcę tylko od czasu do czasu przenieś dane z jednego komputera na drugi. Bez żadnych udostępniań internetu ani czegoś w tym stylu. Bez reboot-u na windowsa. Spiąć komputery kabelkiem, przekopiować pliki, rozpiąć komputery. 

SlashBeast, tak, masz rację, zapewne coś robię źle, to nie podlega dyskusji. Gdyby tak nie było to na pewno by ładnie działało.

Może jakiś inny sposób aby ręcznie przypisać adres IP do sieciówki?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Palio wrote:*   

> Może jakiś inny sposób aby ręcznie przypisać adres IP do sieciówki?

 

/etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

> timor, ja chcę tylko od czasu do czasu przenieś dane z jednego komputera na drugi. Bez żadnych udostępniań internetu ani czegoś w tym stylu. Bez reboot-u na windowsa. Spiąć komputery kabelkiem, przekopiować pliki, rozpiąć komputery.

 No właśnie  :Smile:  Raz to ustawiasz i potem już tylko działasz. To chyba najprostsza metoda.

----------

## karaluch

Wylistuj ifconfig dla gentoo i ipconfig dla windowsa to powiem co robic

----------

## Palio

Powolij ale do przodu. Udało mi się uruchomić sieć (laptop pinguje komputer stacjonarny, komputer stacjonarny dostaje sie do zasobów Apache'a z laptopa)... ale tylko na kilka sekund. Po chwili sieć przestaje działać.

Co zrobiłem?

Wywaliłem cały conf.d/net i wpisałem do niego tylko

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

 

Po kilku sekundach od restartu w ifconfigu mogę zobaczyć porządany adres IP, jednak po chwili on samoczynnie znika.

```
localhost conf.d # nano -w net

localhost conf.d # ../init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping ifplugd on eth0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *   Starting ifplugd on eth0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

localhost conf.d # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:4F:25:97:76

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:4fff:fe25:9776/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3363325 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4007315 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1155720063 (1102.1 Mb)  TX bytes:654481833 (624.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:202028 (197.2 Kb)  TX bytes:202028 (197.2 Kb)

localhost conf.d # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:4F:25:97:76

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:4fff:fe25:9776/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3363325 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4007328 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1155720063 (1102.1 Mb)  TX bytes:654485926 (624.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:202028 (197.2 Kb)  TX bytes:202028 (197.2 Kb)

localhost conf.d # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:4F:25:97:76

          inet addr:169.254.25.58  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3363336 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4007358 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1155721149 (1102.1 Mb)  TX bytes:654489983 (624.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:202028 (197.2 Kb)  TX bytes:202028 (197.2 Kb)
```

----------

## dziadu

To i ja swoje pięć groszy dorzuce:

```

modules=( "iproute2" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
```

Spróbuj tak dać w /etc/conf.d/net i doinstaluj iproute.

..:: edit

Wkradł się mały błąd w treści kodu - brak nowej linii pomiędzy modules a config, poprawione.

----------

## latek

Mialem podobny problem.

Raz nz jakiś czas przekopiowac pliki miedzy winda a gentoo.

Wybrnąlem z tego nie do konca poprawny sposob ale skuteczny.

Na kompie z gentoo uruchamiam ssh.

Na windzie winscp.

Pozdrawiam.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## dziadu

 *latek wrote:*   

> Mialem podobny problem.
> 
> Raz nz jakiś czas przekopiowac pliki miedzy winda a gentoo.
> 
> Wybrnąlem z tego nie do konca poprawny sposob ale skuteczny.
> ...

 

:-] No a protokół ssh będzie w wiaderkach pomiędzy komputerami przenosił? Najpierw przeczytaj temat a potem jeśli naprawdę chcesz, pisz głupoty.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## unK

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> :-]Najpierw przeczytaj temat a potem jeśli naprawdę chcesz, pisz głupoty.  

 

Jak to mówią "zanim udzielisz komuś dobrej rady, sam się do niej zastosuj." Raczej nie sprawdziłeś linka, którego podał latek?

----------

## dziadu

A czy musiałem? Doskonale wiem co to jest winscp i do czego służy a i stronę parokrotnie w przeszłości odwiedzałem, ale facet ma tu ewidentnie problemy z nawiązaniem połączenia między komputerami więc czy to będzie scp, ssh czy http t skutek będzie taki sam - nijaki. A dla mnie osobiście połączenie przez scp/ssh wydaje się elegantsze niż udostępnianie zasobów przez http - bo mamy większe pole do manewru jeśli chodzi o przeglądanie zasobów dysku.

Chyba, że jest jeszcze coś, co przegapiłem? Jeśli tak, cóż, nie jest hańbą przyznać się do błędu.

----------

